# Adding mass weight for stability



## won (Feb 3, 2012)

depends .
is your bow balanced now ? If yes The backside of the riser could be a good neatural mounting spot 
If not add it to the stabs , it most likely is not equal weight your looking for , but equally proportioned weight.
As always play around until you get the float where you need it for your shoot routine


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi there, you can go to be stinger web , sight im pretty sure not 100% but i think they have a help site for guys like you. it tells what weight you need and where if your shooting the triumph most of those i see, have lots of back weight. stop in and see bernie hes at most of the big shoots and he can set up a bow that will balance on a pin....


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

If you find that you are having to force the bow at full draw to center the bubble, add counter weights.


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

optimum ratio is 1/3 of your holding weight=mass weight. try it itworks


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Mathewsman222 said:


> optimum ratio is 1/3 of your holding weight=mass weight. try it itworks


Is that in addition to the bow's starting mass weight? I ask this because my target bow, stripped naked, weighs in at more that this ratio and fully dressed comes in a little over 1/2 my holding weight. Thanks!


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mathewsman222 said:


> optimum ratio is 1/3 of your holding weight=mass weight. try it itworks



so if I'm only holding 10-12 lbs how is it possible to get the bow down to less than 4 lbs. I would have to remove everything except the rest. And even then it would be really close to 4 lbs.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

sharpshooter359 said:


> so if I'm only holding 10-12 lbs how is it possible to get the bow down to less than 4 lbs. I would have to remove everything except the rest. And even then it would be really close to 4 lbs.


According to Dan McCarthy and George Ryals, the ratio of mass weight to holding weight will vary significantly for different archers. In addition to the B-Stinger website that Mike mentioned, George has a lot of good information on his forum. Dan had an excellent article on this in the now defunct Tournement Archer magazine. 

As you quickly noticed, the 1/3 ratio just won't work with many bows, especially the high let-off bows.

It's mostly a trial and error process. The difficult part is that you should add weight very slowly to give your muscles time to adapt. If most of us tried to shoot Reo's bow with about 4 pounds of added weights, we would quickly get tired. However, after building up slowly, it may be the perfect setup for us. Or not.

Allen


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Adding weight makes it slower to move but harder to hold up, which is more important? I don't recommend adding any weight, balance is more important.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Stabilty starts with the proper draw length. That's where you start. I'm talking down to the 1/8th inch. With the proper draw length a bow with no stabs will hold steady.


----------



## nib (Mar 21, 2012)

subconsciously said:


> Stabilty starts with the proper draw length. That's where you start. I'm talking down to the 1/8th inch. With the proper draw length a bow with no stabs will hold steady.


If I could get my Vantage with a 4x scope to " hold " naked ....... It chatters East West at a very fast rate without stabs , almost zero North South. The North South is proper set up , 
Getting the East West viberations out , I personally must stack on the stabs ...
If there is a way to reduce this chatter please fill me in . 
I always thought this was a common with a long ATA bow ????


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

For me the East West movement comes from bow hand tension. Everyone is different, but it's one thing to check.

Allen


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

east west does come from bow hand tension!

have a look at how you are holding your bow. are you placing it on your very relaxed thumb pad. If not its now time to do so. Then imagine your bow is shooting at the end of your arm with a wad of chewing gum attached. 

If you are shooting with your fingers sticking out or shooting with two much hand in the bow you will have east to west wiggle.


----------



## nib (Mar 21, 2012)

I can assure you I have an over delicate "grip" at full draw - basically no grip at all , and a dead hand ... 
Are you saying it is possible to have little or no apparent chatter with a long 41" ATA , no stabs viewing thru a 4X scope ??? 
would love to hear input , I was under the impression this chatter is normal with the above set up ?
The stabs clear it up perfectly - I think _ Should I attempt to tune this chatter out ? I use a tilt tamer and have reason to think it might cause more chatter due to less sideways tension ??


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

In low pressure practice sessions, you should see little or no more movement in your scope without stabilizers as with stabilizers. Many of the top target archers occasionally practice without stabilizers to be sure that they haven't let something creep into their form that the stabilizers cover up. 

The longer ATA of your bow shouldn't make a difference. 

It would probably be a good idea to get a coach or very knowledgeable archer to help you with this. Stabilizers will enhance good form, but should not be a band-aid to cover up form problems.

Allen


----------



## nib (Mar 21, 2012)

aread said:


> In low pressure practice sessions, you should see little or no more movement in your scope without stabilizers as with stabilizers. Many of the top target archers occasionally practice without stabilizers to be sure that they haven't let something creep into their form that the stabilizers cover up.
> 
> The longer ATA of your bow shouldn't make a difference.
> 
> ...


Hmmm , interesting it is minimal , but the chatter does exist , does not SEEM to effect my scores and disappears with stabs, I am at the point of needing a coach on a semi regular bascis for sure , someone to confir with in person on situations such as this. 
It was brought to light in another thread that the Tilt Tamer can cause a bit of chatter ,due to the loss os side tension to stabalize , I do have the product installed on this bow and I am thinking maybe possibly with the longer ATA there is even less side tension which might cause even more chatter ? I am just not prepared to tear the set up down , and retune with out the TT at this point , rrrr 
I just went down and had a look see , I have been away from the bow for 2 days , It is not as bad as my mind remembered , but in fact does exist.
Also I dismissed the fact , because Alistir Whittingham brought this up in a video , So I looked for the problem and found it --- 

I will be doing a bit of personal research the next 2 days as well.
You coaching in Maryland ? Know any one close to the Philly area that is coaching - Larry Wise is over 2 hours away from me but perhaps the best solution to bump up my game.
thx for the input as well


----------



## nib (Mar 21, 2012)

see i removed my tilt tamer , and no longer have chatter


----------

